# Another Cop Shooting..



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Another cop shoots someone in the US.. apparently the police said don’t move and show me your hands. The honest business man did not understand the simple task - so 7 warning shots where fired - Darwin award show will be huge this year. Sadly no one will be there to pick up the awards LOL
https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421828030&x-yt-cl=84411374&v=yx2SxrJ2HeY



+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






warning language - very graphic - police dash cam


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Context:*


Colorado theater shooting: 12 shot dead during The Dark Knight Rises screening | The Guardian
Walter Scott: large crowd attends funeral of man shot by police officer | The Guardian


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Police video of officers fatally shooting New Jersey man stirs anger | Toronto Star



> Reid, 36, spent about 13 years in prison _for shooting at three state troopers_ when he was a teenager. And (Officer) Days knew who he was; Days was among the arresting officers last year when Reid was charged with several crimes, including drug possession and obstruction.





macintosh doctor said:


> Another cop shoots someone in the US.. apparently the police said don’t move and show me your hands. The honest business man did not understand the simple task - so 7 warning shots where fired - Darwin award show will be huge this year. Sadly no one will be there to pick up the awards LOL
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?x-yt-ts=1421828030&x-yt-cl=84411374&v=yx2SxrJ2HeY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Cop with a gum in your face says "don't move", probably a good idea not to keep grabbing for a gun, pulling your hands away from him, then jumping out of the car.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Hamilton police send mental health pros to the front lines with cops*



Beginning Sunday, whenever a 9-1-1 call might involve a mental health situation, Hamilton police will be able to send a special cruiser with more than just an officer inside. Alongside the officer responding to that call will be a mental health worker.

And they will tackle that call as a team.

The service's innovative Mobile Crisis Rapid Response Team program, which sends mental health professionals from St. Joseph's Healthcare Hamilton out on 9-1-1 calls with Hamilton police officers expands to seven days a week starting Sunday.

Based on a successful 15-month pilot project, the program aims to provide new means of support to community members in mental distress, as well as to cut down on emergency room time for both the people exhibiting mental illness symptoms and the uniformed cops.

The idea, in part, is that with a mental health worker in the car along with the cop, situations can be approached from multiple, not just law enforcement, perspectives.

"We do it together," said Sarah Burtenshaw, a mental health worker involved in the program and police training. "Some people respond better to the mental health worker, and sometimes to the officer. We'll do what works for that person." 

Results from the project show fewer people with mental health issues are being taken into custody, there are fewer "mental health apprehensions" into hospital but more people are directly getting into the care they need, say police.​
(CBC)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's a really good idea!


----------



## hexdiy (Dec 18, 2011)

Another really good idea: in most European countries, police officers patrol in pairs. Less ways to go Rambo there. Social and professional control neatly in place.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

heavyall said:


> Cop with a gum in your face says "don't move", probably a good idea not to keep grabbing for a gun, pulling your hands away from him, then jumping out of the car.


Could not agree more, Normally when a person with a gun says stay put, I listen.. 
Not to mention; I normally don't drive cars without insurance or ownership to raise suspicion that I stole the car, then decide to bolt, for some reason thinking a wrestling match with a police officer who is a racist looking to shoot minorities then plant guns as evidence is a brilliant idea.
just my two cents, i could be wrong.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Couple of TV blurts caught my ear recently. Seems that Cops throughout the US combined to kill more people in the month of March than UK cops killed during the entire 20th Century. 

The other stat: Since 9/10/2001, US cops have killed 55 times more citizens than have terrorists.

Perhaps not all psychopaths are members of Congress.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Couple of TV blurts caught my ear recently. Seems that Cops throughout the US combined to kill more people in the month of March than UK cops killed during the entire 20th Century.
> 
> The other stat: Since 9/10/2001, US cops have killed 55 times more citizens than have terrorists.
> 
> Perhaps not all psychopaths are members of Congress.


How many of the people killed were criminals?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> How many of the people killed were criminals?


Not really a valid question as there are all sorts of Criminals. A certain past president of the US by most standards is a criminal for not vetoing the Patriot Act, and for condoning torture at Gitmo. Even having said that I would not endorse shooting the lowlife piece of..... At least not without a fair trial.

Far too many of the victims were not a threat to either the officer or to the general public.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's fair to ask under what circumstances they were killed. Where can I find the study?



eMacMan said:


> Not really a valid question as there are all sorts of Criminals. A certain past president of the US by most standards is a criminal for not vetoing the Patriot Act, and for condoning torture at Gitmo. Even having said that I would not endorse shooting the lowlife piece of..... At least not without a fair trial.
> 
> Far too many of the victims were not a threat to either the officer or to the general public.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Macfury said:


> It's fair to ask under what circumstances they were killed. Where can I find the study?


Like I said a TV blurb. Still more in one month than the UK in the entire 20th Century?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I won't argue for or against a generic TV blurb.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

:lmao:


Macfury said:


> I won't argue for or against a generic TV blurb.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Who let Barney have his bullet?*

Thought this was a hoax but it seems to be true! The fact that it seems believable is a very sad commentary on those whose duty has become to serve and protect the banksters.

Police in Wallsend shoot cow after making bid for freedom on the Coast Road - Chronicle Live
Milking cow shot dead by police 'while trying to escape' â€¢ The Register




> Northumbria Police scrambled a helicopter, up to 20 cars and firearms officers to deal with one brown cow which was located in a field near the Coast Road.
> 
> The large domesticated ungulate, according to police, was in a highly distressed state and was considered by them to be a “significant risk” to members of the public and motorists. Bystanders said the cow was not moving.
> 
> ...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Thought this was a hoax but it seems to be true! The fact that it seems believable is a very sad commentary on those whose duty has become to serve and protect the banksters.
> 
> Police in Wallsend shoot cow after making bid for freedom on the Coast Road - Chronicle Live
> Milking cow shot dead by police 'while trying to escape' • The Register


That happened in the UK where police are unaccustomed to firearms.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Thought this was a hoax but it seems to be true! The fact that it seems believable is a very sad commentary on those whose duty has become to serve and protect the banksters.
> 
> Police in Wallsend shoot cow after making bid for freedom on the Coast Road - Chronicle Live
> Milking cow shot dead by police 'while trying to escape' • The Register


I say its racial animal profiling at its worst.. or at least a police officer who is lactose intolerant and wanted to prove his point..LOL

meanwhile black bears shut down a major freeway in Yellowstone - they let people interact with it and take pictures.. 

Black Bears Chasing Tourists at Yellowstone: Video : People.com


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

macintosh doctor said:


> I say its racial animal profiling at its worst.. or at least a police officer who is lactose intolerant and wanted to prove his point..LOL
> 
> meanwhile black bears shut down a major freeway in Yellowstone - they let people interact with it and take pictures..
> 
> Black Bears Chasing Tourists at Yellowstone: Video : People.com


Well the cow was agitated, probably because of the chopper and twenty cars worth of sireeeeens and flashing lights. 

Had that happened around here there would have been an angry rancher out billing the RCMP for triple the cows worth. 

Seriously, for one cow they would have just asked some 12 year old ranch kid to herd the animal back home and you can bet that kid would have brought it in alive!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

macintosh doctor said:


> meanwhile black bears shut down a major freeway in Yellowstone - they let people interact with it and take pictures..


First off, there are no major freeways in Yellowstone. A few two-lane paved roads like the one you see in the video.

Second, I agree, basic stupidity at its finest. I've been on that stretch of road a few times & crossed that particular bridge. The gourbis are fortunate that the sow was stressed about not being able to get off the bridge. If she was otherwise not preoccupied & the gourbis were that close to her cubs, there would have been flesh flying. 

Every time I go to Yellowstone I'm amazed at the stupidity of the human race. Last time I was down, there was this two year old grizzly grazing about 10' off the road. I parked a couple hundred yards down the road, got out my camera gear with a 300mm lens & moved to within about 100 yards of him. Every time he moved forward towards me a few feet, I backed up a few feet.

There was a bus load of Asian tourists that pulled up less than a hundred feet in front of him & disgorged a bunch of people who proceeded to take their point & shoot cameras, iPhones, etc., to within 50 feet of the bear. They were lucky he was more interested in the grass than them.

A ranger came along & hustled them all back onto the bus. They didn't have a clue.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Friend told me that she saw kids in Algonquin Park whose mother smeared peanut butter on the backs of their hands, so the cubs would come closer to them for a pic.

Edit: after seeing the video of those bozos crowding their vehicles around bears, the tourists should be charged with harassment. 



macintosh doctor said:


> I say its racial animal profiling at its worst.. or at least a police officer who is lactose intolerant and wanted to prove his point..LOL
> 
> meanwhile black bears shut down a major freeway in Yellowstone - they let people interact with it and take pictures..
> 
> Black Bears Chasing Tourists at Yellowstone: Video : People.com


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Friend told me that she saw kids in Algonquin Park whose mother smeared peanut butter on the backs of their hands, so the cubs would come closer to them for a pic.
> 
> Edit: after seeing the video of those bozos crowding their vehicles around bears, the tourists should be charged with harassment.


that is seriously messed up and she should have her children and ovaries removed.. 

Last year in my 'town' population 10 000 - a Black Bull got lose, ran up and down the road way- almost made it to the big city next to us...
So a couple of OPP & CityTV chopper - plus the farmer attempted to corral it back to the farm.. all that attention caught the eyes of developers and now that land is sold for more housing LOL


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*"You Shot Four Bullets Into Him, Sir": Girlfriend Livestreams Philando Castile's Death by Police*

In St. Paul, Minnesota, hundreds of protesters gathered outside the governor’s mansion to protest the fatal police shooting of African American man Philando Castile during a traffic stop for a broken tail light. Castile, his girlfriend Lavish Reynolds and her young daughter were stopped by police on Wednesday. Reynolds broadcast the aftermath of the fatal police shooting live on Facebook in an extraordinary video, in which she narrates the events while still inside the car next to her dying boyfriend as the police officer continues to point the gun at her and her daughter. For more we speak with Nekima Levy-Pounds, the president of the Minneapolis chapter of the NAACP: "It is not uncommon to treat black victims and witnesses as criminals in these types of cases."​


> *NERMEEN SHAIKH: *Welcome to all of our listeners and viewers around the country and around the world. Hundreds of protesters are gathered outside the governor’s house in Minneapolis following the fatal police shooting of African-American man Philando Castile during a traffic stop for broken tail light. The immediate aftermath of the shooting was broadcast live on Facebook by his girlfriend, Lavish Reynolds, who was speaking in the car next to her dying boyfriend as the police officer continues to point the gun into the car. A warning to our TV viewers, the footage is graphic.
> 
> *LAVISH REYNOLDS:* Stay with me. We got pulled over for a busted tail light in the back. And the police just —- he’s, he’s, he’s covered. They killed my boyfriend. He’s licensed, he’s carry. He’s licensed to carry. He was trying to get out his ID and his wallet out his pocket and he let the officer know that he was re—- he had a firearm and he was reaching for his wallet and the officer just shot him in his arm.
> 
> ...


(Democracy Now)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

10 police officers shot at Dallas rally, 3 killed, 3 critical

I'm speechless.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Just checked the 2015 US stats. 

Cops killed by gunfire in the line of duty 42.
Cops killed in traffic accidents while on duty 52.
Civilians killed by Cops 977.
Number Of Police Officers Killed By Gunfire Fell 14 Percent In 2015, Study Says : The Two-Way : NPR

The sniper shootings above seem to have been well planned. Since the cops certainly had body armour, the snipers either had a very small target (the head) or were using armour piercing bullets. 

The attack style has me thinking the perpetrators probably had military training. 

Whatever the reason for the sniper attack, it is certain to escalate a very bad problem as some Cops will no doubt be even more trigger happy after this event.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Just checked the 2015 US stats.
> 
> Cops killed by gunfire in the line of duty 42.
> Cops killed in traffic accidents while on duty 52.
> ...



Do we have any idea as to the identity of the sniper(s)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacGuiver2.0 (Jun 27, 2016)

Its Ironic that race relations went for a crap with Obama. Electing a black man to the highest office in the land showed nothing was impossible in America because of the colour of your skin and the nation felt good about that. During his Presidency, we've seen a nothing but a rapid degradation of race relations, class warfare and civil unrest.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Very little:



> “There suspect said he was upset about Black Lives Matter. He said he was upset about the recent police shootings. The suspect said he was upset at white people. The suspect stated he wanted to kill white people, especially white officers.”





fjnmusic said:


> Do we have any idea as to the identity of the sniper(s)?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

fjnmusic said:


> Do we have any idea as to the identity of the sniper(s)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well according to the CBC story the one who did all the talking died in a gunfire exchange with an explosive toting robot. So you might want to keep the salt shaker handy at least until the dust settles.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> Well according to the CBC story the one who did all the talking died in a gunfire exchange with an explosive toting robot. So you might want to keep the salt shaker handy at least until the dust settles.



The sniper was a former army guy who also happened to have dark skin. I suppose that's why his shooting accuracy was so good from a distance. The army experience; not the dark skin. 










https://www.google.ca/amp/www.nbcne...hnson-was-army-veteran-n606101?client=safari#


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Like I said we need to keep the salt shaker at hand.

I too heard the bull about a lone gunman. Completely contradicts the initial reports of at least two shooters and a deadly crossfire. The initial report sounds more likely than a single shooter. Had it been just one shooter, they would have exactly known where the fire was coming from and been able to seek protection much more quickly.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Keep it classy, George.* tptptptp

*What Exactly Was Going on With George W. Bush At the Memorial Service For the Slain Dallas Police Officers?*









Today in Dallas, the city held a memorial service for the five officers killed by Micah Johnson last week. The service was attended by Barack and Michelle Obama, among others. It was, as you would expect, a somber affair for everyone—everyone except George W. Bush, who was ready to ****ing party.

The video above captures a choir’s rendition of “The Battle Hymn of the Republic.” You’ll notice that everyone onstage is bowing their heads respectfully—everyone except George W. Bush, wearing a royal blue suit, who bopped along quasi-maniacally like the one person at a music festival set who clearly took too many drugs. Clasping his hand in quiet but abject horror is Michelle Obama, bless her soul.

Did George W. Bush... know where he was?​
(Gawker)


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I give Bush credit just for standing on the same stage as Obama, who has taken every opportunity to blame his failures on Bush.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

An internet journo crapping on Bush? Man, give Gawker some credit for going out on a limb like that.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chasMac said:


> An internet journo crapping on Bush? Man, give Gawker some credit for going out on a limb like that.


Gawker can't conceive that someone could be moved by a patriotic song. It certainly would never occur to anyone at the top of the current administration.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

Isn't Gawker to be shuttered, thanks to Terry and Peter?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chasMac said:


> Isn't Gawker to be shuttered, thanks to Terry and Peter?


Bankruptcy protection while they try to find a buyer for their damaged assets.

Incredible that CM has the nerve to criticize people for using what he sees as specious news sources. From the same page as that item:


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Did see some live footage. Heard an automatic weapon, a semi-automatic and a couple of isolated shots from a heavier caliber weapon.

Still extreme doubt that one shooter with a bolt action rifle could cause that level of chaos. Not to mention at least one report mentioning three big white guys in battle fatigues. Same guys that disappeared without a trace from the San Bernadino reports?

Wonder if Soros got tired of waiting for blacks to take things into their own hands and decided to help things along. Hey that makes as much or more sense as the lone gunman narrative.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Gawker can't conceive that someone could be moved by a patriotic song.


Uh-huh. At a _memorial service_. Right.

And Gawker was hardly the only site asking themselves WTF, Bush?

Imagine if the roles were reversed, and Obama let out a little happy jig. Would you lot be so kind?










George W. Bush's jovial jig at Dallas memorial turns heads

George W Bush mocked for dancing during memorial service song for Dallas shooting victims | Americas | News | The Independent

George W Bush mocked on social media for dancing during hymn at Dallas memorial service

George W. Bush Dances at Dallas Memorial Service - Backlash to Bush Dancing at Dallas Funeral

George W. Bush Smiling and Dancing at Murdered Dallas Officers' Memorial? (Video) | Advocate.com


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Yup. With all of those sources available, you chose _Gawker_.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> Yup. With all of those sources available, you chose _Gawker_.


Typical. Avoid the issue. Attempt to distract. Attack the messenger, rather than deal with the matter at hand. 

It's like you have a flowchart on your wall for how to deviate attention from topics you'd rather people not discuss. :lmao:

So let's be direct: _Do you think Bush's behaviour at the Dallas memorial for murdered police officers was appropriate or reprehensible?_


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I already commented. 

And I feel fully justified in attacking a messenger who frequently attacks other people's choice of media outlet.



CubaMark said:


> Typical. Avoid the issue. Attempt to distract. Attack the messenger, rather than deal with the matter at hand.
> 
> It's like you have a flowchart on your wall for how to deviate attention from topics you'd rather people not discuss. :lmao:
> 
> So let's be direct: _Do you think Bush's behaviour at the Dallas memorial for murdered police officers was appropriate or reprehensible?_


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Macfury said:


> ... I feel fully justified in attacking a messenger who frequently attacks other people's choice of media outlet.


You mean FeXL, no doubt, and his penchant for citing the most outrageous of far-right loony websites.

Gawker may be media trash, in it for the exploitation factor a la the Daily Mail, but they don't push a prejudicial political agenda.

Still with the false equivalencies, I see....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*What it's like for a Black man in America when engaging the police....*

*I fit the description…. *









This is what I wore to work today.

On my way to get a burrito before work, I was detained by the police.

I noticed the police car in the public lot behind Centre Street. As I was walking away from my car, the cruiser followed me. I walked down Centre Street and was about to cross over to the burrito place and the officer got out of the car.

“Hey my man,” he said.

He unsnapped the holster of his gun.

I took my hands out of my pockets.

“Yes?” I said.

“Where you coming from?”

“Home.”

Where’s home?”

“Dedham.”

How’d you get here?”

“I drove.”

He was next to me now. Two other police cars pulled up. I was standing in from of the bank across the street from the burrito place. I was going to get lunch before I taught my 1:30 class. There were cops all around me.

I said nothing. I looked at the officer who addressed me. He was white, stocky, bearded.

“You weren’t over there, were you?” He pointed down Centre Street toward Hyde Square.

“No. I came from Dedham.”

“What’s your address?”

I told him.

“We had someone matching your description just try to break into a woman’s house.”

* * *​
“For the record,” I said to the second cop, “I’m not a criminal. I’m a college professor.” I was wearing my faculty ID around my neck, clearly visible with my photo.

“You fit the description so we just have to check it out.” The first cop returned and handed me my license.

“We have the victim and we need her to take a look at you to see if you are the person.”

It was at this moment that I knew that I was probably going to die. I am not being dramatic when I say this. I was not going to get into a police car. I was not going to present myself to some victim. I was not going let someone tell the cops that I was not guilty when I already told them that I had nothing to do with any robbery. I was not going to let them take me anywhere because if they did, the chance I was going to be accused of something I did not do rose exponentially. I knew this in my heart. I was not going anywhere with these cops and I was not going to let some white woman decide whether or not I was a criminal, especially after I told them that I was not a criminal. This meant that I was going to resist arrest. This meant that I was not going to let the police put their hands on me.

If you are wondering why people don’t go with the police, I hope this explains it for you.

Something weird happens when you are on the street being detained by the police. People look at you like you are a criminal. The police are detaining you so clearly you must have done something, otherwise they wouldn’t have you. No one made eye contact with me. I was hoping that someone I knew would walk down the street or come out of one of the shops or get off the 39 bus or come out of JP Licks and say to these cops, “That’s Steve Locke. What the **** are you detaining him for?”

* * *​
I walked back toward my car, away from the burrito place. I saw the woman in red.

“Thank you,” I said to her. “Thank you for staying.”

“Are you ok?” She said. Her small beautiful face was lined with concern.

“Not really. I’m really shook up. And I have to get to work.”

“I knew something was wrong. I was watching the whole thing. The way they are treating us now, you have to watch them. ”

“I’m so grateful you were there. I kept thinking to myself, ‘Don’t leave, sister.’ May I give you a hug?”

“Yes,” she said. She held me as I shook. “Are you sure you are ok?”

“No I’m not. I’m going to have a good cry in my car. I have to go teach.”

* * *​
I wanted to go back and spit in their faces. The cops were probably deeply satisfied with how they handled the interaction, how they didn’t escalate the situation, how they were respectful and polite.

I imagined sitting in the back of a police car while a white woman decides if I am a criminal or not. If I looked guilty being detained by the cops imagine how vile I become sitting in a cruiser? I knew I could not let that happen to me. I knew if that were to happen, I would be dead.

Nothing I am, nothing I do, nothing I have means anything because I fit the description.​
(Art and everything after)


----------



## MacGuiver2.0 (Jun 27, 2016)

Some strange logic exhibited in this story.



> It was at this moment that I knew that I was probably going to die.


A little dramatic?



> I am not being dramatic when I say this.


Yeah it sure sounds like you are. You're still alive right?



> I was not going to get into a police car. I was not going to present myself to some victim.


So obstruction of a police officer is fine if you don't feel like cooperating?



> I was not going let someone tell the cops that I was not guilty when I already told them that I had nothing to do with any robbery.


LOL! Clearly your word should have been good enough because break and enter suspects are always honest.



> I was not going to let them take me anywhere because if they did, the chance I was going to be accused of something I did not do rose exponentially.


How does resisting a police investigation make you look?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks for that, McGuiver. It sounds like the police here were professional and polite. What would anyone expect them to do? Let him leave because he works at a college? I could just imagine _Gawker_ laughing at the cops if the guy had turned out to be the perp.

Why is this in the "cop shooting" thread? Obviously this guy was innocent and not remotely violent toward the police.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> Gawker may be media trash, in it for the exploitation factor a la the Daily Mail, but they don't push a prejudicial political agenda...


You have got to be JOKING!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Baton Rouge shooter who killed 3 officers was ex-Marine from Kansas City, Mo*









(image via RawStory)

The man who killed two police officers and a sheriff's deputy in Baton Rouge was a former Marine sergeant who served in Iraq and had no known ties to any extremist groups.

Gavin Eugene Long, whose last known address was in Kansas City, Mo., carried out the attack Sunday on his 29th birthday. Police say he also wounded three officers before he was killed in the latest in a string of violent incidents involving police in the U.S.

Long was seen at 8:40 a.m. Sunday — he was wearing all black and standing behind a store holding a rifle. 

Two minutes later, police received reports of shots fired, and then minutes after that, reports of officers down. 

* * *​
A gunfight with police ensued, and the shooter was shot and killed. Three other officers were wounded in the shooting.

The episode lasted about eight minutes.

* * *​
According to military records, Long was a Marine from 2005 to 2010 and rose to the rank of sergeant. He served in Iraq from June 2008 to January 2009, and records show he received several medals during his military career, including one for good conduct. Long, who received an honourable discharge, was listed as a "data network specialist" in the Marines.​(CBC)​
*Baton Rouge police shooting suspect identified as Gavin Eugene Long: reports*

Long also reportedly went by the name “Cosmo Setepenra” online, and billed himself as a “Freedom Strategist,” “Alpha Preneur,” and “Mental Game Coach,” among other titles. Buzzfeed reported that on his podcast, Long said he had been “blacklisted” by employers since leaving the Marines, even though he was discharged honorably.

“I also had a friend tell me that the government threatened him not associate to closely with me,” said Long. “Essentially it’s isolation. They don’t want the spirit of courage to spread. Because their whole gimmick is fear.”

In another installment, he insisted that he was not affiliated with any group, specifically rejecting ties to the Islamic State terrorist group.

“I’m affiliated with the spirit of justice — nothing else,” he said.​
(RawStory)


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

this is why America is messed because of people like Don Lemon.
Don Lemon your are a hateful human, who doesn't care about his guest or their views unless they match yours.. fire him.. he is awful - spreading his hateful views.. and he got called on it. 

Wisconsin sheriff on Baton Rouge shootings: I predicted this - CNN.com


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

ROTFLMFAO. Again. :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:

One of these days, CM, I'm going to provide you with a link to a "far-right loony website", just to give you a little perspective.

Knowing full well what I've linked to over these years, I can assure you that I've never linked to anything right of center right on these boards.

And, even with your description of "far-right loony websites" you are still unable to contest the facts, merely despoiling the messengers. Much the same as you accuse others of near the top of the previous page page.

Sigh...



CubaMark said:


> You mean FeXL, no doubt, and his penchant for citing the most outrageous of far-right loony websites.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

It occurs to me that maybe the reason cops are being targeted has nothing to do with Black Lives Matters. After all more whites than blacks are gunned down by cops and those 500+ deaths a year don't even cause a ripple.

Perhaps, because gun control generally has little or no traction with law enforcement, Cops are being sent a clear and direct message: "Get on board, or else!"


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_I can't wait to hear the excuse the police force in Miami gives for this one.... holy friggin' hell...._

_"I thought, so long as I got my hands up, they're not going to shoot me. Wow. Was I wrong!"_​
*Miami police shoot caretaker of autistic man playing with toy truck in the street*
*Cellphone video shows Charles Kinsey lying on his back with his hands in the air moments before shooting
*









Authorities say a Florida police officer shot and wounded the caretaker of a man with autism, following reports of a man threatening to shoot himself.

The Miami Herald cites North Miami Assistant Police Chief Neal Cuevas as saying officers responded to the scene Monday, where they began giving orders to 47-year-old Charles Kinsey and his 23-year-old patient to lie on the ground. 

Kinsey lies down and tries to get his patient to comply. Cuevas says an officer then fired three times, striking Kinsey in the leg. No weapon was found.​
(CBC)

*Video from WSVN-7:*





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This is absolutely disgusting and the officer who fired ought to be executed by firing squad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Unreal. When he asked the police office why he shot him lying on the ground, the officer replied "I don't know".


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> Unreal. When he asked the police office why he shot him lying on the ground, the officer replied "I don't know".


His boss needs to take this sort of approach: "Look Barney you only get one bullet and I'm going to keep it locked in the safe until you really need it."


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> His boss needs to take this sort of approach: "Look Barney you only get one bullet and I'm going to keep it locked in the safe until you really need it."


He needs to be taken off the police force.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> He needs to be taken off the police force.


You're stuck in the past. Their motto is no longer: "To Serve and Protect."

Nowadays it's: "To terrify, brutalize and subjugate!" By that standard he is a top notch officer worthy of a Bush style promotion.

I wonder if the sign on the door to locker room says: "When you pin on the badge, make sure your brain stays in your locker."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

The police are going crazy with fear at this point as well. It's an unhealthy situation all around.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> You're stuck in the past. Their motto is no longer: "To Serve and Protect."
> 
> Nowadays it's: "To terrify, brutalize and subjugate!" By that standard he is a top notch officer worthy of a Bush style promotion.
> 
> I wonder if the sign on the door to locker room says: "When you pin on the badge, make sure your brain stays in your locker."


Sorry, but we disagree here. Not all police officers are bad or are quick to shoot.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> The police are going crazy with fear at this point as well. It's an unhealthy situation all around.


A valid observation, Macfury. There are just too many guns in the hands of too many people. Everyone is rightfully on edge.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

From the video, the two officers are on the other side of of the caretaker, hiding (why???) behind two telephone poles with their guns drawn, and the patient sitting in-between.

I wonder if the officer fired (three times!) at the uncooperative patient (who would not obey orders to lay down on his stomach), missed and hit the caretaker?


----------



## MacGuiver2.0 (Jun 27, 2016)

CubaMark said:


> From the video, the two officers are on the other side of of the caretaker, hiding (why???) behind two telephone poles with their guns drawn, and the patient sitting in-between.
> 
> I wonder if the officer fired (three times!) at the uncooperative patient (who would not obey orders to lay down on his stomach), missed and hit the caretaker?



I certainly don't have all the facts on what happened here but from viewing the video only, the police approach to this situation seems over the top. The guy on the ground is totally compliant (hands in the air, no weapon) and the guy sitting in the street is obviously handicapped and doesn't appear to be holding anything that remotely resembles a firearm. I can't see any justification for the posture taken.
As always we should wait for the facts to come out before we incite another police shooter. Maybe they were called there on a report of a crazed gunman in the street? The officer may have fired his weapon by accident, it can happen. 
But I have to say from the video alone this looks horrible for the police.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> I certainly don't have all the facts on what happened here but from viewing the video only, the police approach to this situation seems over the top. The guy on the ground is totally compliant (hands in the air, no weapon) and the guy sitting in the street is obviously handicapped and doesn't appear to be holding anything that remotely resembles a firearm. I can't see any justification for the posture taken.
> As always we should wait for the facts to come out before we incite another police shooter. Maybe they were called there on a report of a crazed gunman in the street? The officer may have fired his weapon by accident, it can happen.
> But I have to say from the video alone this looks horrible for the police.


If the gun went off accidentally that speaks as badly for that cops training as shooting an unarmed man who was clearly no threat. This particular pig deserves to be roasted. 

NOTE: I think this is the first time in my life I have ever referred to a cop as a pig. In this instance he has earned the title, but I do extend apologies to any real pigs who may be offended.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0 (Jun 27, 2016)

eMacMan said:


> If the gun went off accidentally that speaks as badly for that cops training as shooting an unarmed man who was clearly no threat.


Can't automatically fault his training. Maybe he just wasn't following it? I remember kids in high school that took driver's ed training doing brake burns with mom's car in the parking lot.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

_



The officer may have fired his weapon by accident, it can happen.

Click to expand...

_You are joking right…??? But a very bad one I must say. 

For just such a reason most police officers are supposed to go through proper training… but one has to wonder how this one passed and actually graduated…


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> The officer may have fired his weapon by accident, it can happen.


I appreciate you giving them the benefit of the doubt, but, I can't think of a way to accidentally discharge a firearm _three_ times, in such a short amount of time. His finger should not have been on the trigger, at all, unless he was prepared to fire.

Sadly the more times incidents like this are discovered, the more often the cycle will continue. It's insanity on both sides.


----------



## MacGuiver2.0 (Jun 27, 2016)

polywog said:


> I appreciate you giving them the benefit of the doubt, but, I can't think of a way to accidentally discharge a firearm _three_ times, in such a short amount of time. His finger should not have been on the trigger, at all, unless he was prepared to fire.
> 
> Sadly the more times incidents like this are discovered, the more often the cycle will continue. It's insanity on both sides.


I stand corrected, I wasn't aware 3 shots were fired. You don't fire accidentally 3 times.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

MacGuiver2.0 said:


> I stand corrected, I wasn't aware 3 shots were fired. You don't fire accidentally 3 times.



There was absolutely no reason for this shooting. Even if they thought the toy truck was a gun that the autistic man was holding, there was I reason to shoot his caregiver, who was flat on his back with his hands in the air. There comes a point where the shooter simply runs out of excuses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> From the video, the two officers are on the other side of of the caretaker, hiding (why???) behind two telephone poles with their guns drawn, and the patient sitting in-between.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the officer fired (three times!) at the uncooperative patient (who would not obey orders to lay down on his stomach), missed and hit the caretaker?



Given that officers are trained to shoot for center mass, that seems plausible. The only time they aim for the legs is on TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> Given that officers are trained to shoot for center mass, that seems plausible. The only time they aim for the legs is on TV.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Missing an unmoving target three times, and hitting a prone, surrendered target... seems more training is in order


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Looks like I called it....*

_The officer hasn’t been identified, but the “I don’t know” explanation got a massive revision on Thursday, three days after the shooting.

“Fearing for Mr. Kinsey’s life, the officer discharged his firearm trying to save Mr. Kinsey’s life,” said Miami Dade Police Benevolent Union president John Rivera. “He missed and accidentally struck Mr. Kinsey. He thought the white male and his actions were such that he felt Mr. Kinsey’s life was in danger.”

If this is the case, it’s unclear why officers felt they needed to handcuff Kinsey as he lay wounded in the street.

Rivera read a statement from the officer.

“I took this job to save lives and help people,” he said. “I did what I had to do in a split second to accomplish that and hate to hear others paint me as something I am not.”

This may be true, but it’s still unlikely to allay concerns from those who see the shooting as the latest example of careless and overzealous policing. And the fact that it’s coming from a police union official only further demonstrates how the system is structured to insulate officers from any legal repercussions for misconduct, whether deliberate or not._(HuffPo)​


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

CubaMark said:


> *Looks like I called it....*
> _The officer hasn’t been identified, but the “I don’t know” explanation got a massive revision on Thursday, three days after the shooting.
> 
> “Fearing for Mr. Kinsey’s life, the officer discharged his firearm trying to save Mr. Kinsey’s life,” said Miami Dade Police Benevolent Union president John Rivera. “He missed and accidentally struck Mr. Kinsey. He thought the white male and his actions were such that he felt Mr. Kinsey’s life was in danger.”
> ...


A rather apalling explanation. Any cop who can miss from that range should never be allowed to carry a firearm. 

As noted the cuffs do not fit the narrative either. Another training area that has clearly been neglected is lying under duress.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

polywog said:


> Missing an unmoving target three times, and hitting a prone, surrendered target... seems more training is in order



Agreed. This officer was not ready for prime time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I also do not understand -and this is not the first time it's happened- why the police leave suspects to bleed out and wait for paramedics. What's the policy / psychology behind this? It seems that a profusely bleeding leg wound would benefit from at least pressure on the wound, would it not?

Or is it to the officer's benefit to have a suspect croak from wounds resulting from the 'engagement' and leave one less witness to tell the tale?

Sad.....


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Have not seen or heard any video of the actual shooting. Is it possible that his superiors equipped the idiot officer with a fully automatic rifle, complete with hair trigger and disabled safety? That would explain at least the three bullets and the atrocious marksmanship. If that is so, immediate superiors heads should also roll!

It would also explain the initial dumb dumb response of; "I don't know."

Does not explain the handcuffs, or lack of immediate first aid.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not really a shooting but closely related. I wish I could say I was surprised, but it's pretty much what I expected from day one.



> BALTIMORE — More than a year after a black man suffered a broken neck in a police van, the effort to hold six officers criminally responsible for his death collapsed Wednesday when the city dropped all charges in the case that tore Baltimore apart and exposed deep fissures between the police, prosecutors and the people.
> 
> A day before another trial was to begin, prosecutors dismissed charges against three remaining officers, blaming police for a biased investigation that failed to produce a single conviction in the death of Freddie Gray.
> 
> Gray, 25, was fatally injured in April 2015 while he was handcuffed and shackled but left otherwise unrestrained in the back of the van. His death added fuel to the growing Black Lives Matter movement, set off massive protests and led to the city's worst riots in decades.


Rest of the article here:
Prosecutors abandon case against police in Gray's death | Colorado Springs Gazette, News


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

A heartbreaking story no matter how you slice it. Yep it's not only blacks. As I have said previously not responding to an order from a cop should not be a capital offence and exactly for this reason.

Cop Shoots and Kills Unarmed Deaf, Mute Man as He Tries to Communicate Using Sign Language – Anonymous

For those who don't believe without a lamestream link.

Family Of Daniel Harris Mourning And Searching For Answers - WCCB Charlotte


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Of course still no word on which drugs were in his system, or what drugs he may have been withdrawing from. A tox screen should have been done and the results released long before now. Did street drugs or alcohol figure into the cocktail? Was he manipulated with Scopalamine type drugs? Again the pathetic lack of easily uncovered details forces one to question why such a lackadaisical investigation? 

Soldier who killed 5 Dallas officers showed PTSD symptoms - National | Globalnews.ca


> Johnson was prescribed a muscle relaxant, an antidepressant and anti-anxiety and sleep medication, and a nurse offered him tips on managing anger, records show.
> He also saw a psychiatrist and was further evaluated for his PTSD symptoms in September of that year, but the physician noted that his mood was “better.”


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

https://mic.com/articles/152845/okl...r-old-black-woman-in-her-own-house#.8CGJ1QU4N

So to sum it up. Son runs a stop sign. Cops break in the door, taser the son who has his hands in the air. Then pepper spray and arrest an 84 year old woman, who may or may not have been able to hear a cops command to turn away.

Not quite sure what the positive relationship is that the Police Chief refers to in the video. If he considers the purpose of the police is to intimidate and terrorize they seem to be doing a bang-up job.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Terence Crutcher, black motorist with stalled car, shot dead by Okla. police*
*'That looks like a bad dude, too. Probably on something': voice on police recording*

**WARNING* This video shows a man being shot to death.*




+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






An unarmed black man killed by a white Oklahoma officer who was responding to a stalled vehicle can be seen in police video walking away from officers and toward his SUV with his hands up. 

In the video, the man then approaches the driver's side door, where he drops to the ground after being shocked with a stun gun, then fatally shot.

In Tulsa police helicopter footage that was among several clips released Monday showing the shooting of 40-year-old Terence Crutcher and its aftermath, a man in the helicopter that arrives above the scene as Crutcher walks to the vehicle can be heard saying "time for a Taser."

He then says: "That looks like a bad dude, too. Probably on something."

Police Chief Chuck Jordan announced before the video and audio recordings' release that Crutcher had no weapon on him or in his SUV when he was shot Friday.

It's not clear from the footage what led Betty Shelby, the officer who fired the fatal shot, to draw her gun or what orders officers might have given Crutcher. Local and federal investigations are underway to determine whether criminal charges are warranted in the shooting or if Crutcher's civil rights were violated.

* * *​
Crutcher's twin sister, Tiffany Crutcher, called for charges Monday.

"The big bad dude was my twin brother. That big bad dude was a father," she said.

"That big bad dude was a son. That big bad dude was enrolled at Tulsa Community College, just wanting to make us proud. That big bad dude loved God. That big bad dude was at church singing with all of his flaws, every week. That big bad dude, that's who he was."​
(CBC)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_A sobering article from Neil MacDonald...._

*Ugly questions loom after look at U.S. Justice Department's police racism files: Neil Macdonald*










Anyone tempted to dismiss the angry, in-your-face tactics of the Black Lives Matter movement — "What's their problem, anyway? Don't all lives matter?" — should spend a little time browsing the special litigation section of the U.S. Department of Justice.

There, in arid legalese, you will find what amount to indictments of 32 police departments in 19 states and two territories, many of them for violent, racist behaviour.

You will, for example, find the sorry tale of Baltimore's police department.

Baltimore's officers have for years indulged in a pattern of unconstitutional stops, searches and arrests, blatantly targeting black people.

Of the 410 Baltimore residents stopped or searched at least 10 times over six years, 95 per cent were black. One black man was stopped 30 times in that period, and never once arrested or charged with anything. (Incidentally, when BPD officers did stop or search a white person, they were twice as likely to find contraband.)

The report, released earlier this year, described the tendency of Baltimore police to quickly and brutally deal with anyone foolish enough to speak up for his or her rights, especially blacks.

It laid out a pattern of excessive force; juveniles, it said, were treated as roughly as adults.

'His spine just broke by itself, right?'

And then there was the grim case of Freddie Gray, 25, whose neck was broken in Baltimore police custody last year.

* * *​
The truth is, even after all the video of all the killings, and all the special litigations of the U.S. Justice Department, America remains a deeply segregated nation, and white Americans remain happily oblivious, counting on police to protect them, willing to overlook a few excesses if that's what it takes.​(CBC)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The trouble I have with the last two posts here is with *CBC reports* on a US events. The *Canadian leftist network* with a BIG agenda thanks to their news department anchor, with a background as a former PA announcer in Churchill as his journalism credentials, leave me cold as to the accuracy of the details offered. That will be no surprise to anyone here, but it does bear repeating.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> The trouble I have with the last two posts here is with *CBC reports* on a US events. The *Canadian leftist network* with a BIG agenda thanks to their news department anchor, with a background as a former PA announcer in Churchill as his journalism credentials, leave me cold as to the accuracy of the details offered. That will be no surprise to anyone here, but it does bear repeating.


Seems the CBC is damned if it does, damned if it doesn't....



FeXL said:


> No surprises here, especially from our state broadcaster...
> 
> Canadian Media fail to Register Magnitude of O’Keefe Videos Revealing DNC and Clinton Campaign’s Dirty Tactics and Upcoming Revelations


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Good grief you had to go back a dozen years to get THAT?


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes!!! Damn that CBC!!!

As to the veracity of their claims, and BLM's, not even close. Typical Prog BS. And no, I'm not going to bother debunking it for you. The information is available online to anyone who wishes to find it.



CubaMark said:


> Seems the CBC is damned if it does, damned if it doesn't....


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Good grief you had to go back a dozen years to get THAT?


Sorry, SINC, I'm not reading you...? The Macdonald piece was from today, and the bit by FeXL I linked to was yesterday... So what's this "dozen years" thing? I'm a little sleepy, so please do clarify


----------



## Freddie_Biff (Sep 20, 2016)

CubaMark said:


> Sorry, SINC, I'm not reading you...? The Macdonald piece was from today, and the bit by FeXL I linked to was yesterday... So what's this "dozen years" thing? I'm a little sleepy, so please do clarify



Time is all relative, my Cuban friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Sorry, SINC, I'm not reading you...? The Macdonald piece was from today, and the bit by FeXL I linked to was yesterday... So what's this "dozen years" thing? I'm a little sleepy, so please do clarify


Sorry Mark, dunno what happened there. The date on the link that first appeared when I clicked it was from 2004. It now shows as a current date. Comment retracted, but it is a mystery to me how the first date appeared.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> Sorry Mark, dunno what happened there. The date on the link that first appeared when I clicked it was from 2004. It now shows as a current date. Comment retracted, but it is a mystery to me how the first date appeared.


No worries, Don. The mysteries of ehMac XX)


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not a shooting as such. In this case it would seem that the officer(s) handled things in a competent manner. Sadly death was still the result.

Again tox screens can reveal relevant information. Was the gentleman on Crystal meth or Cocaine? That would explain both his behaviour and the heart stopping effect of the taser.

I do hope that the phrase "he was still struggling with police" means exactly that and not; "He was convulsing from the effects of the first blast so we jolted him again." 

Hopefully video will surface and affirm official version. So far no eyewitness accounts disputing this version.
https://ca.news.yahoo.com/york-man-dies-police-subdue-032508972.html


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

^^^
Another report says the bottle was intact.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to include so much of the article but links seem to disappear over time. Thankfully this one was not fatal.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/cop-charged-shooting-autistic-patient-125413592.html
The cops attorney thinks he should be exonerated. 

My own take is two officers were much closer and did not see any danger, so why was this jack ass blasting away. On top of that he claims to have fired three rifle shots at a range of 50 yards and missed his true target entirely. Any cop whose aim is that bad should not be allowed to handle weapons, full stop.



> Last summer's high-profile Florida shooting of an autism patient's unarmed caregiver has now led to charges against the police officer who pulled the trigger.
> 
> The Miami-Dade State Attorney issued a warrant Wednesday for the arrest of North Miami Police Officer Jonathan Aledda in connection with the shooting of behavioral therapist Charles Kinsey.
> 
> ...


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

> The cop says he was aiming at the autistic man but missed and hit Kinsey, who had his hands up while trying to explain that the patient was holding a toy truck, not a weapon.
> 
> "I took this job to save lives and help people," Officer Jonathan Aledda said in a statement released Thursday. "I did what I had to do in a split second to accomplish that and hate to hear others paint me as something I'm not."
> 
> ...


Lets start with the obvious. An M4 even with its fairly short 14.5" barrel can easily send a bullet 150 yards before either wind or gravity begins to have any real effect. Aledda was only fifty yards away. At that range even with just open sights, any qualified shooter should be able to hit a frisbee 10 times out of 10. Nor was there any reason to fire at all with two cops within 20 feet of the subject and neither taking any action themselves.

With that in mind I am taking the liberty of proposing an alternate scenario. Perhaps Aleddo was just far enough away that he could not clearly see what was going on. Given his SWAT team status it is possible or even likely his rifle was equipped with a scope. Since it is a Colt M4 it certainly had a mechanical safety. M4s are either semi-automatic or semi-burst. A semi-auto would require squeezing the trigger 3 times to fire three shots. So again I'll guess it was set to fire a three round burst. A second burst would have required squeezing the trigger a second time.

OK so he is trying to get a clearer picture and is following the action through the scope. However he manages a double violation of basic safety rules. The mechanical safety is not engaged and his finger is resting on the trigger. From there it is entirely possible he unintentionally bumped the trigger sending three un-aimed rounds into the area.

Since admitting to this would mean admitting to failing to follow basic safety protocol he concocted the cock and bull story, and dug himself in even deeper.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*Post-mortem justice isn't much comfort, I would imagine, but at least this bastard is getting some degree of punishment....*

*Ex-officer Michael Slager pleads guilty in shooting death of Walter Scott*










In a plea deal with prosecutors, former South Carolina police officer Michael Slager admitted to using excessive force in the 2015 shooting death of Walter Scott.

Slager shot Scott in the back as the unarmed man was running away from Slager after a traffic stop. In a reversal from his previous account, Slager admitted in court Tuesday that he did not shoot Scott in self-defense and said that his use of force was unreasonable.

Scott's death sparked renewed "Black Lives Matter" protests after the 50-year-old became the latest in a series of unarmed black men killed by police.
With his family and Scott's family present, Slager pleaded guilty Tuesday in US District Court in Charleston to a federal charge of deprivation of rights under the color of law. In exchange for the plea, state murder charges, as well as two other federal charges, will be dismissed.

The civil rights offense has a maximum penalty of life in prison. The plea agreement states that the government will ask the court to apply sentencing guidelines for second degree murder, which carries up to 25 years in prison. He was taken into custody after the hearing and will remain there until sentencing later this year.

Scott's mother said the sentence mattered little to her now that Slager had admitted responsibility.
(CNN)​


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

_This officer didn't pull the trigger, but I bet he wishes he'd shut his mouth..._

*‘Remember, we only shoot Black people,’ Georgia cop says — on video — during traffic stop*

A white Cobb County police lieutenant has been moved to administrative duty for telling a white woman during a traffic stop, “Remember, we only shoot Black people.”

The Cobb branch of the NAACP said Thursday the officer’s statements, captured on police video footage, were disturbing, but the branch president said she wanted to know more about the incident.

Channel 2 Action News reported that its request for body camera footage of the traffic stop prompted an internal investigation of Lt. Greg Abbott, who has been on the Cobb force for 28 years.

The footage shows the officer speaking through the car window to a female passenger in a vehicle that had been stopped for suspected DUI.

The woman tells Abbott that she is afraid to reach for her cellphone because “I’ve just seen way too many videos of cops…”

At that point, Abbott cuts her off.

“But you’re not Black. Remember, we only shoot Black people,” the police veteran of nearly three decades can be heard saying. “Yeah. We only kill Black people, right? All the videos you’ve seen, have you seen the Black people get killed?”
(Toronto Star / YouTube)​


----------

